# Letter to perspective customers



## KevinClark (Feb 7, 2011)

I am looking to send out letters to business's in my area for snow and ice removal. I wanted to know if anyone has a sample letter that you would send out to a perspective customer as a first letter. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I think it may be a little to early in the game to be sending out letters for next season already. We are in a relatively identical location, seasons probably differ by maybe a month or so, but we usually will start sending out information for snow around august or at the latest september. 

But your best bet would be to simply stop in and talk to the manager about bidding. Thats what I do, and have better success then cold call or mail. National companies do similar things, but they have a bid already worked up at this point even before they talk to them. Especially the snow only companies.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

trust me, i'm not taking a dig at you whatsoever. but when you send your letter out. make sure you do a spell check. it's "prospective" like, expected or future, as in: The prospective buyer went to the company's Web site to learn about the new product the word "perspective" means a mental view or prospect


----------



## KevinClark (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you very much for the correction and thoughts. Very much appreciated.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

dayexco: not my thread but thanks for the post. I would be guilty of the same mistake.


----------

